
Final Fantasy XV: The Kotaku Review - chang2301
http://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-xv-the-kotaku-review-1789400066
======
namaemuta
> One of the first things you see in Final Fantasy XV is a group of four
> beautifully coiffed men pushing a broken-down car down the road

What I saw was a J-Pop group totally misplaced in an American-like desert
town, wearing leather under a hot sun. You can see how the main characters
contrast with the natives of the town who wear less fancy clothes and
specially more common hair styles.

I can hardly empathise with these characters, maybe they are more suited for
teenagers between 14-18 but I find them very plane and boring.

